# New Betta Mommy.



## Arez (Oct 20, 2011)

I am officially the new mommy of a Betta fish. Boyfriend didnt like the idea of a bunny but agreed to getting a fish friend. 

I named him Arez(Air-Eez) After the greek mythology god Ares, the god of war. Ares was sometimes thought to be handsome yet was a ruthless and aggressive god. So I thought it fit with this handsome spunky guy. I even bought him some broken down roman buildings to go with his name. I found an Aphrodite ornament (In a story, Aphrodite was caught in an affair with Ares) But the ornament was online and couldnt find it in the stores.



I Feel So Pretty. by Booskiisz., on Flickr
His first night I was really proud, I expected him to be a little stressed but he is a spunky and confident little guy! He started slowly swimming his way around the tank, he was scared of his plant, but the next day he was all over the plant and seemed really happy. I woke up to a bubble nest that very morning also. )


Checking out his thermometer.

What The Hell Is This Thing? by Booskiisz., on Flickr



Looking at the weird black thing that I'm pointing at him. 

Look At My Bubble Nest! by Booskiisz., on Flickr
His first bubble nest was ruined so early, I made some newb mistakes and accidently had to much food fall to the floor and I turned the filter on and off. Which I found out realeases bad bacteria into the tank. So I had to start fresh with a 100% water change yesterday and some serious gravel vacuuming, and I woke up to all these bubbles everywhere that you see in this picture. So I'm really glad hes settling in so nicely.



His tank, soon to be upgraded with more plants and toys.

My Crib. by Booskiisz., on Flickr

In all honesty, I am loving being the care giver of this little guy. I am loving being a new fish mom, even with the tank cleaning, the buying of food, and buying water conditioner, etc. I completely understand now that fish do have personalities and show them. This little guy is so spunky and confident. Everytime I come to the tank he is watching my every move and is always front and center with me. I am really happy with this little guy, and Im glad I could give him a bigger home that he seems to really enjoy.

Thanks so much for looking at the pictures and listening to my rambling! )


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw congrats! And he's awesome!! A FAR different pet than a bunny  ((ps, if you ever want to consider a bunny plz contact me, they call me the bunny whisperer*insert winky face*)) 
I love the lighting in the pics! Is is natural light? I'd love to take all natural light photos of Lakitu but his KK is not totally clear (it's got an orange hue) so it would never work^.^


----------



## Arez (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha, yes far different from a bunny, but i wanted something to take car of then just my dogs that I have. Bunnys are some serious maintaince though also. So maybe it was fate that I ended up being a Betta mom, than a Bunny mom. lol. 

Yes its all natrual light, with some simple picture editing. He has a window to the left of him on the wall behind him, so its not direct but gives him some light. Its so cute when I open it every morning for him, he gets excited and has to sit on that side of the tank and stare. And he gets much more active in the tank when I do it.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Awww so cute. His personality kind of reminds me of my fish.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Greco-Roman theme too!

Aliquis (Latin for "anyone" because "Nemo" means "no one")
Andromeda (Greek princess saved from being sacrificed to a sea monster by Theseus)
Dido (Queen of Carthage in Vergil's "Aeneid")
Venus (Roman goddess of love)
Albica (Latin for "white")
and my new guy Caeruleus (Latin for "blue-green")

And Aliquis's tank


----------



## Arez (Oct 20, 2011)

Omg! Im so jealous of his set up! My poor Arez looks so boring and ghetto compared to such a lovely decored environment!

Your going to make me want to get a lot more Bettas just to have the fun of naming them! But right now since Im still such a newb, I must hold myself back.

Im glad Im not the only one that thinks the Greco-Roman names are fun!


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

i <3 Greco-Roman stuffs!

They have nicknames that are slightly more normal:

Aliquis=Al
Albica=Bossy
Venus=Poopy (she's always pooping lol)
Dido=Little Miss Special (she needs her own tank)
Andromeda=Andy
Caeruleus=Leo


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's so handsome! I love his tank set up. He looks like a very happy, spoiled little guy <3


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats!! He has such a bright shade of blue!

He's got a great setup... but I'm going to give you 2 pieces of advice.
1. You really need to keep an eye on those golden ribbons plants as they are not aquarium plants and will rot over time and make the water toxic. An aquatic plant that will give you that hight and will do great in sunlight is the amazon sword. 
2. Might want to put some type of lid on that tank. Bettas are BIG jumpers and can jump very high through the smallest of places. I had a betta once jump from a very small opening on my MiniBow 1. I'm talking about a .75"x1" opening!

Enjoy your little fella!


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

I just bought my first Betta today.  Greek name too. My boy's name is Odysseus, from Greek Mythology. He's still settling in, I think. He gets nervous whenever I go by the tank.


----------



## Arez (Oct 20, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> Congrats!! He has such a bright shade of blue!
> 
> He's got a great setup... but I'm going to give you 2 pieces of advice.
> 1. You really need to keep an eye on those golden ribbons plants as they are not aquarium plants and will rot over time and make the water toxic. An aquatic plant that will give you that hight and will do great in sunlight is the amazon sword.
> ...


Yes the plant has actually been takin out because I learned that its not aquatic and will rot(after the fact of buying) *rolls eyes. I was wondering what plant I could put in that I liked and could buy at Petco. And the amazon sword was one that I liked! Just needed to do some research before buying, so thanks for the recommendation. 

When Im gone, I place construction paper with some good size holes in them on top of the tank so he cant jump out.


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice tank.. And of course fish!  
Iv only just got my own betta too.. Hes so much fun already 
xx


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

:-D This is my Betta boy, Argo.....

I am sorry I have not uploaded any pix of him until now, but I JUST figured out how to post pix on this forum. Argo is a CT male whom I adopted from PetSmart. He is my first Betta & I'm already addicted.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

What size tank is this? Which one is it?


----------



## pieleld (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful fish and tank! He's very luck to have a 10 gallon all to himself. I just recently got my first betta also  I only have him in a MiniBow 1 Gallon tank because I'm in a college dorm and it's just the most practical for water changes and maintenance. He seems to be loving it though! We kinda went for the same theme, I was imagining an Atlantis sort of thing


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

pieleld said:


> Beautiful fish and tank! He's very luck to have a 10 gallon all to himself. I just recently got my first betta also  I only have him in a MiniBow 1 Gallon tank because I'm in a college dorm and it's just the most practical for water changes and maintenance. He seems to be loving it though! We kinda went for the same theme, I was imagining an Atlantis sort of thing


Sometimes I see a lot of comments on here about smaller tanks. I feel that if you are taking rescuing these poor creatures from a potato salad cup at Petsmart, anything would be better. 

I was in Walmart today and they has some small Betta tank that much have been a quart. Now that is just too small. 

I am sure he is very happy living in his Greek paradise.


----------



## pieleld (Oct 24, 2011)

valleyankee said:


> Sometimes I see a lot of comments on here about smaller tanks. I feel that if you are taking rescuing these poor creatures from a potato salad cup at Petsmart, anything would be better.
> 
> I was in Walmart today and they has some small Betta tank that much have been a quart. Now that is just too small.
> 
> I am sure he is very happy living in his Greek paradise.


Thank you  I completely agree. Maybe it would have been better if I opted for the 2.5, but I feel that he is very happy in there, he has a good amount of room to freely swim around. The water is circulated and filtered as well. It really is a shame that chain stores keep them in little plastic cups, often filled with medications, for months and months. My local fish shop keeps them each in a quarter gallon tank with a filtration system, much better than a cup.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't have room for a big tank.....so Argo is very happy in his two-gallon bowl.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

1 gals are fine as long as they are maintained. I was doing changes every other day in my 1 gal and I wouldn't be opposed to getting another betta once we're settled in to our new place. Lakitu is in the kitchen window currently (pics to come!) and the heater plus in right underneath


----------

